# Stats



## jellyrole (Oct 14, 2020)

Hey guys, I setup my 3950x on WCG with TPU as the team last night and I have yet to see my name on FreeDC. How long does it normally take to show up?


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 14, 2020)

It usually takes 2 to 3 days for the stats to spool up and get up in points. 
Not sure what kind of points you'll get with a 3950X Ryzen but I'd assume it will be pretty good.


----------



## jellyrole (Oct 14, 2020)

Ok thanks!

I was looking around trying find a ppd list like folding has for gpu's but didn't have any luck.


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 14, 2020)

jellyrole said:


> Ok thanks!
> 
> I was looking around trying find a ppd list like folding has for gpu's but didn't have any luck.


You mean like this ? i hope it links correctly tho...








						Team
					

What if you could support causes you care about while reading this post? Your device’s unused computing power can help scientists tackle some of the world’s biggest problems: from finding better #HIV and #cancer treatments to more efficient sources of renewable energy? I just joined World...



					www.worldcommunitygrid.org


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 14, 2020)

jellyrole said:


> Ok thanks!
> 
> I was looking around trying find a ppd list like folding has for gpu's but didn't have any luck.


The best I think that you can do is to browse this list. The problem is that you don't know if the CPU run 24/7 at 100% or a fraction thereof. My estimate is 38-39K PPD under Windows running a mix of jobs, up to 50K under Linux running SCC.


----------



## jellyrole (Oct 15, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> The best I think that you can do is to browse this list. The problem is that you don't know if the CPU run 24/7 at 100% or a fraction thereof. My estimate is 38-39K PPD under Windows running a mix of jobs, up to 50K under Linux running SCC.


Thank you, that's exactly what I was looking for.

Separate question - I want to figure out my power cost on this too but I'm not sure where to start on that.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 15, 2020)

Well that all depends on how much you game on your power hungry GPU. If you refrain for that the I would estimate 200 W per hour, so less than 5 kWh day running 100% 24/7.


----------



## jellyrole (Oct 15, 2020)

$18 a month for a "free heater" - I'll keep it going for a while!


----------



## jellyrole (Oct 17, 2020)

It's been 4 days and I still haven't shown up on FreeDC. I check the client and it shows my name and TPU as team - is there anything else I should check?


----------



## jellyrole (Oct 20, 2020)

Just wanted to post this for any other new people joining. You have to go to the "Data Sharing" tab and enable these 2 options. The WCG website is kinda weird so you have to click "Settings" at the top of the page when logged in to find this tab. This may be common knowledge but I didn't find it until now.


----------

